# Reparar Pioneer Sx311r



## cancerverus266 (Nov 24, 2017)

hola y de antemano gracias por su atención y paciencia.

después de deambular por el foro en diferentes temas y tiempos me decidí a probar que tanto e aprendido del foro así que me aventé a repara un amplificador,el sujeto de prueba es pioneer sx-311r que párese que apalearon a alguien con el.
estado inicial muerto------------.
al destaparlo vi que en el fusible por demás quemado le habían puesto un alambre en su lugar.en la sección de potencia 4 resistencias flameadas,las 2 resistencias de .33ohms una quemada y la otra unas partes por allá y otras por acá.
desmonte todo lo quemado incluyendo transistores y probé .......muerto-----------
basándome en el diagrama y con una serie lo conecte directamente (puente en el rele)y verifique voltajes de display ya que al hacer esto se escuchaba la activación del rele (micro funcionando)faltando  el de sub 5+ el cual según yo activa el teclado,así que me dedique ala fuente auxiliar y el voltaje de 13.5 no estaba elimine la r752 y el voltaje regreso .puente de nuevo y encendió(posible falla q751 o bobina de rele)conecte por debajo unos cables a la entrada de lo que seria el amplificador a otros amplificadores para probar y todo bien volumen,ecualizador,encendido/apagado así que me pase a la etapa de potencia del amplificador ya habiendo probado el resto del mismo.
aquí la pregunta después de todo el rollo.
como ven estos reemplazos:

2sa1145 por a949
2sc2705 por c2229
2sa1804 por a1694
2sc4689 por c4467
2sa1306 por a1930
2sc3298 por c5171

y que reemplazo me recomiendan para el 2sc2458 que de ese si no tengo idea
hay algunas marcas de calor sobre resistencia de 1 y 2 watts se pueden reemplazar por unas del doble de potencia y asi evitar que se sigan calentado las zonas debajo de ellas?

y como verán gracias a lo aprendido en el foro pude hacer por lo menos que encienda y escuche sin transistores claro je
pd incluiré fotos en cuanto tenga cámara
pd2 el pdf con el manual se pasas por 2 megas veré como lo subo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

Te felicito 

Esos reemplazos parecen bien.

Las resistencias las reemplazás por mas grandes en potencia , podrian ser de metal film y las dejás levantadas del impreso. Al ser livianas no se zamarrearían tanto 

Es importante saber el sufijo del 2SC2458 , que es lo que establece la ganancia :

De 70 a 140, 2SC2458-Y - 
De 120 a 240, 2SC2458-GR
De 200 a 400, 2SC2458-
Y de 300 to 700, 2SC2458-BL


Posibles reemplazos : 2SC1815, 2SC3198, 2SC3199, C1815, C945, KSC1815, KSC945C, KTC3198, KTC3199, BC184, BC414, BC550, 2SC2240, BC184, 2SC2674, 2SC2675


----------



## cancerverus266 (Nov 29, 2017)

retomando el amplificador el sufijo es BL, le atine al c1815 pero con GR no consigo BL que estaría perfecto,que problema habría(según yo la ganancia es como un factor de multiplicación)
por que se cargo también los dos del control de bias.
reemplace el q751 (1201) y prendió/apago bien en la noche. al siguiente día ya no prendió (mi hijo pequeño se levanto mas temprano que yo y se puso a arreglarlo según el,esto es pone alambritos en los alambritos.ojo no estaba conectado,y cuando me pare confiado de que ya estaba bien lo conecte directo y zaz humitoooo y yo queee desconecte y revise mi hijo había puesto las terminales que corte de unas resistencias sobre los puentes de b+),conecte el puente en el rele y esta vez ya no se escucho el rele de las bocinas el display prende y enciende y ya.
así que mejor lo desarme completo para ver que mas se cargo y revisarlo mejor.
haciendo presupuesto decidí cambiar todos los electrolíticos y cerámicos ya que no pasaba de $70 pesos mexicanos,así como las resistencias que me daban valores extraños(de r68 ohms me daba r88ohms), los semiconductores  se reemplazaron por que estaban quemados o en corto. anexo fotos

ya solo faltan unas r de 100 ohms que me dieron de 180 ohms, regresare a comprarlas y veré que tal quedo.

lo bueno es que no había puesto ningún reemplazo incluyendo los finales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2017)

Fijate :

BC238C5 -> (hfe) 1150 Min

2N5089 - > (hfe) 300 900
2N5089 -> (hfe) 800 1200




Jajajaja , el "Tecniquito"


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 1, 2017)

bueno finalmente avanzamos un poco mas después de desmontar y probar semiconductores me dedique a revisar resistencias encontrando una que media bien y se veía bien pero al retirarla del pcb por que estaba un poco obscura  debajo de ella estaba una marca de quemado sobre el pcb razón por la cual me decidí mejor a reemplazar todas las resistencias de la etapa de fuentes y amplificador( aca 4 por un peso).faltando solo 4 que no tenia a la mano el valor.

quiero reemplazar los diodos HSS104-02,según yo se reemplazarían por los 1n4148 o cualquier diodo ultra rápido ya que los 1n4148 los tengo por que estoy armando la smps de mariano y aun que estoy atorado con ella me gustaría mas usar otro diodo que los 4148 ya que esos ya no  están en la tienda donde los compraba y ahí es donde me salían bien.

hay diodos zener de 6 y 7 volts(d706,d711,d712 y d753) solo consigo de 6.8,5.6 y 7.5,ahora la pregunta,cual usar en lugar de los de 6 y 7 volts(tentativamente 5.6 para 6 y 6.8 para 7) y que tanto me afectarían ,los diodos conseguidos son con A que es un 5% de variación de ser posible me gustaría reemplazarlos( ya párese mas reconstrucción que reparación ).
mas vale preguntar a quienes tiene mas experiencia.

esto debido a que según este equipo fue fabricado en el 92,ya con sus años encima y como donde compro las piezas para armar los proyectos del foro están dando con descuento varios modelos de diodos rápidos,ultra rápidos,zeners,etc. pues aprovechar la oportunidad.
 anexo foto de la reparación/reconstrucción
pd coloque unos pequeños disipadores a los A y C por que hay marcas de calor debajo de ellos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2017)

Medí los zener  con una fuente , ponele de 12V y resistencia en serie de 1k

 Sinó ponés dos zeners de 5,6 en antiserie  , sumás 0,6 V y compensás térmicamente.

 Lo tostado raspalo que es conductor.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 1, 2017)

dosmetros agradezco mucho que te tomes el tiempo para asesorarme.
realice la prueba que me dijiste,para el zener de 7 tengo 6.81 y 7.4 ya medidos, cual me conviene mas(aqui pasaria como las fuentes convencionales que con carga baja un poco el voltaje?),en cuanto al de 6 volts con la prueba que me dijiste me arriesgare a comprar en ag electrónica que ya tiene fama de vender algunas falsificaciones ahí si tienen zener de 6 y 6.2 a 1watt los comprare mañana y les aplicare la prueba mencionada,eso si no cuentan con zener de 7v de ahi la pregunta de arriba.

cuento con uf4004 y 4007 que piensas de estos en lugar de los hss104-02 esos si se consiguen en el lugar de confiansa.

y te anexo una foto de otro descuido mio,mi cruz digo mi hijo hizo de las suyas otra vez entre el mensaje anterior que escribí y este le hecho mecánica al frente del amplificador que esta separado y le hizo lo de la foto.
intente medir de 3 en 3 para encontrar los valores de los potenciometros pero me dan valores extraños sumado a que tiene 2 terminales mas que supongo(supongo demasiado)se usa como resistencia de referencia para saber la posición del motorcito que trae pegado(me baso en que de acuerdo al giro es donde esta jejeje muy científico yo).
en fin como  tomo el punto de inicio para medir e  identificar los terminales,ya que mañana ,tengo un tiempo libre para buscar las piezas faltantes mas esta nueva (por lo que investigue no se consigue mas que usado de ahí que quiero saber como medirlo por si lo encuentro)

tengo la firme convincion de que lo terminare antes de que mi hijo lo termine primero

gracias y buen fin de semana

ya investigue y párese ser que sera 1n4148 es el mas cercano en tiempo el hss tiene 3 ns y el 4140 4 ns en reverse recovery time y los uf tiene 50 ns es correcta mi aseveracion


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 2, 2017)

a ver por lo que lei sobre rectificadores de media y onda completa entendí lo siguiente.

la frecuencia a rectificar en este caso es de 60hz caso de mexico  seria:
t=1/f lo cual según yo da 16 miliseg

entonces de la primera imagen D751 y D752 pueden ser reemplazados por cualquier diodo común ya que rectifican una señal de 60Hz.

en cuanto a D710,D709 y D714 son alimentados con dc proveniente de C753 regulada por el zener D753 de 6v es decir frecuencia igual a 0hz ya que es DC.
mismo caso para D521 a D524 en la etapa amplificadora que son alimentados de la fuente principal (C701 y C702).

si entendí bien el tema?

 de ser así por que usar diodos rápidos donde no se requieren?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2017)

> para el zener de 7 tengo 6.81 y 7.4 ya medidos, cual me conviene mas ?


 Probá a ver si alguno suena mejor . . . no hay problema , si conseguís de 6 y 7 V también , solo que podrias probarlos con 12 o 24 V y 1k en serie.

No entendí que hizo el "mecánico"


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 5, 2017)

resulta que vio cuando enderece la base y tapa del amplificador y pues el hizo lo mismo con el potenciometro por que según el estaba muy largo y el lo necesitaba mas corto 

en fin ya funciona de nuevo sin puente ni nada extraño saldo final 
reemplazo de 2 c2458 por 2 c1815 en la sección de detección de dc.
tenia un rele idéntico así que lo reemplace.
resistencias todas reemplazadas por lo antes dicho.
2 diodos zener de 6 volts reemplazados.
1 zener de 12v reemplazado.
reparación de 4 pistas rajadas (logre verlas hasta que use una lupa y una lampara de 50 watts de led).
retocado de soldaduras.
se reemplazaron los a998 por estar en corto el detalle es que solo conseguí 4,3 con hfe similar de 530 y el cuarto de 450 eso me afectara en el offset? espero encontrar otro par mas cercano en hfe.
aun no monto los finales lo haré en cuanto arme las resistencias de salida.

las resistencias de los emisores son de .33 ohms,ahora pensaba armar las pero no hay de 1.6ohms,solo consigo de 1.5ohms que me daría .3ohms y de 1.8ohms que me daría .36ohms cual me recomiendan mas.

en las ultimas fotos esta el selector de bocinas yo no pretendo conectar mas de un par así que puedo extraer el interruptor dañado y solo dejar el otro sin problemas por que ahí no entendí bien como hacen el funcionamiento solo supongo que hace una especie de conexión en paralelo?

el potenciometro de volumen esta montado funciona solo esta roto el eje ese como podria reemplazarse lo encontré pero querían $280 pesos por el eso es mas de lo que llevo gastado en el amplificador, y ni siquiera era el mismo numero de parte.
 en fin ya casi esta esto.

pd en caso de requerir retocar el bias que resistencia debo reemplazar con un potenciometro (si es que es posible)r534,533(680ohms) o r531,532 (1.5k) y dejar el valor en el recomendado en el manual (por los reemplazos empleados)y una vez ajustado dejar la resistencia medida en el mismo por una fija.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

Podés probarlo sin transistores de salida , tendría audio a muy bajo  volumen.

Poné tres de metal film de 1 Ohm  2 Watts en paralelo , eso te da 0,33 Ohms.

Modificando R531 y/o R533 se modifica la corriente del biass. Calculo midiendo algo de 14 mV en cada resistencia de 0,33 Ohms te daría unos 40 mA

Si tenés algo de voltaje de Offset probás primero intercambiando el par diferencial , si no resulta a probar otros ; sinó modificar algo la R513 de 2k7.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 6, 2017)

entonces le puedo conectar las bocinas normalmente? eso no lo sabia

solo se consiguen de carbón a 1 watt de ahí los valores de arriba, serian 5 resistencias por cada lado,ya cada día se hace mas difícil encontrar componentes,mas bien donde vendan componentes confiables aun que sean resistencias,me paso con unas resistencias en  la smps de mariano no se me ocurrió medirlas y pues nada resulto que solo eran unos trocitos de nada no median nada todas las que compre de ese valor!!
dentro de poco tendré que unirme a las huestes que compran por internet tal vez mas riesgo,pero también mas opciones.

pues aprovechando que falto montar la r de emisores adaptare un pot de 1k(esta bien ese valor,ya tengo unos aqui)en lugar  de r680ohms y poder ajustar bias ,offset supongo que hasta estar montados los finales se vera posible solución.

en fin aplicare recomendaciones y aviso de resultados

ya media semana y casi fin de año animooo que ya casi llegamos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2017)

Sacá la cuenta bien , podrian ser dos de 1,5 y tres de 1,8 Ohms o al revés , o tres y tres


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 9, 2017)

bueno pues resulta que ya funcionaba solo faltaba montar los transistores finales así que lo hice y mangos la serie prende como loca no se dañaron los transistores de salida (verifique que estuvieran bien aislados)ya montados marcaban continuidad entre colectores,los retire.
reconecte y q551,q553,q521 y q523 calentaban demasiado,retire nuevamente los transistores de ese canal y como no había nada extraño en el otro conecte todo de ese lado pero ya no se activaba el rele de salida así que medí momentáneamente al encender había dc en la salida,retire todos los transistores de ambos canales y sigue sin activarse el rele de salida.
ok sabia que seria todo un reto pero ya me perdí,alguna sugerencia por que detecta dc si ya no tiene transistores en la salida desde los diferenciales de entrada(creo así se les llama) hasta los de salida.
esto ya es guerra

listos para el fin de año
?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2017)

No te asustes . . .  pasa todos los días Muajajaja 

Si el relé no se activa fijate que no haya dc en la salida del otro canal  

El que detecta tensión en las salidas *de los dos canales*  es Q601 a través de R601 y R602

Medí de nuevo todos los transistores , por las dudas medilos cómo Hfe.

Volve a armarlo sin transistores de salida y sin parlante , medí las tensiones indicadas , se me hace que quedó abierto Q541 y entonces hace un lazo de corriente via : 521 -> 551 -> 553 -> 523.

Es muy importante que entre los cartelitos azules haya 2 V o por ahí. Para probar podrias cortocircuitar colector-emisor de Q541


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 9, 2017)

De antemano agradezco nuevamente que te tomes el tiempo de asesorarme.
pues ayer después de superar la tentación de decidirme entre mazo o sierra,retire todos los transistores de ambos canales y nada rele de salida inactivo.
leyendo la sugerencia que me haces revisare hoy la etapa de detección de dc (curiosamente Q601 y Q602 los había reemplazado por C1815 ya que estaban dañados).
revisare nuevamente semiconductores y rearmare verificando lo que me comentas.
te comento mas adelante con ojos mas frescos y mente mas fría los resultados
Ayer medí la fuente y meda una diferencia de 3 volts (47v,50v entre ramas supongo que debo reemplazar electrolíticos lo veré una vez que funcione)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2017)

De nada che 

Q601 y Q602 son la protección por sobrecorriente-cortocircuito en parlante , miden la tensión de una de las resistencias de 0,33 Ohms que normalmente es menor a 1 Vpico (suponiendo un pico de 3 A , multiplicado por 0,33 = 99 mV) . Eso polariza base-emisor.

Fijate que si se abrió dicha resistencia de 0,33 Ohms tendrías los hermosísimos 100 V totales de la fuente (sin ninguna limitación)  entre base y emisor de 621 y/o 622 . . .


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 9, 2017)

mira igual y por eso estaban tronados.eso explica por que una de las r de .33 estaba hecha pedasos
:estudiando:revisando el diagrama entendí esto el rele es manejado por Q604,pero este es controlado por Q603,que a su vez es controlado por:

1- Q621 y Q622 overload detect
2- Q606 y Q605 mute
3-Q602 dc detect

según la etapa que se activa  habilita Q603 provocando que el zener deje de conducir evitando que active a Q604 y por ende a el rele.

realice las siguientes pruebas.

1- sin transistores de etapa amplificadora desconectando R601 y R602,rele desactivado.

2- sin Q601 y Q602,rele activado.los reemplace con c2003 aun que median bien,colocados los c2003 ,el rele no se activo.

3- Q606 y Q605 nuevos ,rele inactivo.

4- sin Q603 rele activo.se reemplazo aun que media bien,se armo nuevamente,rele inactivo

5- sin Q621 y Q622,rele activo,midieron bien pero no tengo reemplazo ahorita.se queda sin estos transistores conectados rele activo

después de hacer esto no entendí nada ja:cabezon:

ahora viendo las conexiones de overload y dc detect con la etapa de potencian(como me comentaste anteriormente 

Q621/622 deben venir de los emisores de Q1 y Q4 de los pares de salida.

R601/602 deben venir de la union comun de las resistencias de .33 ohms

ahora si no hay transistores conectados,no hay resistencias de emisores de donde viene las señales que activan las etapas, y a que según yo los puntos donde están conectadas están abiertos al no tener conectado nada.
por que sin overload o dc detect el rele se activa y todo junto no?

bitácora del capitán seguimos en terreno hostil y aun no hay señal de mejora.

eso si el unico avance es que enciende y apaga normalmente jrjejejeje


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 10, 2017)

ok literalmente desmonte todo y no se activa el rele
sugerencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2017)

Proba ponela las resistencia de 0,33 de dónde salen las conexiones al protector , o cualquiera de 1 o 5 o 10 Ohms , a los dos canales.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 11, 2017)

Después de un buen sueño me dije a mi mismo,mi mismo ya le estamos metiendo tempo hagamoslo aun mejor

espero me puedas ayudar con lo siguiente,no quiero desperdiciar el tiempo dedicado y las piezas que ya tengo voy a copiar la etapa de salida en un pcb aparte y montarla sobre el disipador (de esa manera puedo probar el amplificador  primero esto derivado de que hay zonas un poco quemadas igual y como comentaste están haciendo corto) ya que las funciones de cd,aux,dvd,equalizador y demás yerbas funcionan bien hay que aprovecharlas.
 Te puedo ir consultando sobre los inconvenientes que me encuentre en la reproducción del pcb?.
:contrato:
pd1
A pesar de que estoy usando una compresora para desoldar y no dañar el pcb,pues ya dañe 4 pistas(cada vez que desmonto limpio con tiner y verifico con lupa que no haya restos de soldadura que hagan corto)
pd2 
puedo usar un amplificador externo (seria el darlington de 100 watts de quercus)interconectarlo temporalmente a la placa principal y verificar lo que me sujeriste sobre el detector de dc.
pd3
si funciona subo el pcb para quien tenga un problema similar en este modelo.

solo 20 dias y un año mas a la bolsa demos gracias por seguir con nuestras familias


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 13, 2017)

bueno después de una chela y de recordar que un pasatiempo es para relajarse no estresarse me salio esto.
espero tengan un tiempo libre y le den una ojeada,acabo de corregir 2 errores y según yo no hay mas
esta realizado en pcb wizard


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 21, 2017)

bueno ya casi lo termino este es el avance.
una pregunta valdría un bd139 por el 2sc2458 en el control de bias o cual sugieren?

ya solo me falta el reemplazo del transistor de bias y los soportes y aprobarlo


lo siento relei mi propio pos y dos metros ya me habia sujerido reemplazos optare por el c2240 que el gr se acerca mas en ganancia


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 24, 2017)

como verán en las fotos,tengo la osadía (por no decir falta de sentido común a lo aconsejado )que tan posible es siempre si usar el bd139 que mencione ya que me facilitaría el montaje en el disipador.

ya casi lo logro antes de fin de año


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2017)

En lugar del Q541 o Q542 si podés. Va quedando lindo !

Será tu último amplificador del 2017 o tu primer del 2018 muajajaja


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 25, 2017)

bueno pues me sacudí la hueva ya que después de todo el esfuerzo flojear al final seria una burrada y este es el resultado.

viveee viveeee

colocamos el reemplazo que va y funciona anexo el pcb en formato de pcbwizard y el negativo en pdf.
dosmetros el rehacer el pcb salio de que buscando un problema similar me encontré con un chico que tenia un 211 que básicamente es el mismo modelo y el había realizado reemplazo de todo (realizo la misma acción 3 ocasiones) y nada seguía teniendo dc o se protegía,aunado a tu comentario de que es posible que el pcb estuviera conduciendo en las zonas cafes o quemadas,pues la única solución según yo era esta y descartar cualquier problema con el amplificador.el ajuste del bias del amplificador lo dejo en 30mA (lo crees prudente o que valor sugieres)coloque una r de 180 para que al llegar al mínimo el preset no quedara en cero ese lado.

anexo pdf y archivo de pcb (ya con numero de componentes y transistores) para quien tenga este u otro modelo de esta serie,con el mismo problema, los valores son los de el diagrama de cada modelo.

bueno ahora a trabajar en la otra parte y ver por que no activa el rele de salida y espero sea el ultimo de este año


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2017)

Bien  , te felicito  ! 40 mA también le irían.

Lo calibrás en caliente 

Feliz Navidad !


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 25, 2017)

feliz navidad mas vale tarde que nunca.
pues lo deje en los 40 que recomiendas,sabes nunca entendí a que se refieren con en caliente.
normalmente les coloco un ventilador para mantenerlos refrigerados (cuesta uno y la mitad del otro conseguir los semiconductores,mas vale)funcionando a 5v prácticamente el ruido es nulo.

así que lo hago de la siguiente forma:

conecto el amplificador a la fuente y el ventilador,los dejo por unos 15 min y empiezo a ajustar y lo dejo hasta que se estabilice y retoco de ser necesario.

espero otros 20 min y si el valor se mantuvo estable, fijo los presets con una gotita de pegamento y listo.


ahora me podrías explicar como si tuviera 5 años a que se refieren con en "caliente" para dejar esa duda en el 2017

en cuanto al ventilador estoy viendo como modificar un circuito que anda en el foro para cambiar entre 5 y 12v dependiendo del volumen pero con un rele de un polo 2 tiros para que inicialmente arranque a 5v y cuando se le suba active el rele conectando los 12v
pero voy por partes sigue revisar y entender el circuito de protecion que se activa sin etapa amplificadora antes de montar

saludos y te consultare mas adelante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2017)

En caliente es después de 20 minutos , media hora  , sin ventilador si no lo llevaba originalmente y con él si si lo llevaba. Entrada en corto. Esa ultima calibración yo la hago con parlante conectado , o resistencia de 8,2 Ohms de por lo menos 10 Watts.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Dic 28, 2017)

ok amplificador ya.
activación rele ya.
nuevo problema:
me colocaron un diablito y se están robando el voltaje de 12.7v que marca el diagrama solo hay 10.8v

los voltajes en Q5 son b=11.4v,C=52.5v,E=11.2v

el voltaje de -12.6V marcado en diagrama esta en -11.8v  la entrada a las resistencias esta en 53v(R721/22/23).

en la 3a foto puede observarse el color marrón del pcb en la sección de Q5,quiero pensar que es debido a esto que se pierde el voltaje,realizare un pequeño pcb para esa sección en caso de no tener el valor de 12.7 por donde podría estar el problema? 

el problema del rele eran Q603,Q601 y Q621 median bien en el multimetro y en hfe pero a la hora de montarlos no funcionaba el circuito,esto lo descubrí de una manera poco ortodoxa,para no dañar mas el pcb coloque bases torneadas y reemplace todos los transistores de la sección por nuevos y arranco, como no quería quedarme con la duda fui reemplazando uno por uno de los anteriores en lugar de los nuevos y fue como encontré los dañados,no me gusto la forma en que lo solucione pero lo solucione

tenia una duda sobre la entrada a C501 y C502 ya que tengo 4.6v ya revisando la seccion  front de los esquemas vi que marca 6v,aquí creo que no llega a los 6v por que no tengo los 12.7v y observe que solo llegan v+ positivo a esa sección para alimentar el operacional si mas bien no recuerdo lei que cuando se alimenta un operacional con una fuente simple a la salida del mismo estara presente la mitad de la fuente de alimentación es correcto?,ahora este voltaje deberá desaparecer con el capacitor que esta a la entrada del amplificador correcto?,
 es mi imaginacion o vi mal en el diagrama en la parte de Ic253 el voltaje de +12 se conecta a GND? estoy mal yo o la impresion del diagrama?

en fin ya casi consigo que sea el ultimo de este año


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ene 4, 2018)

esta vivo vivooooo en cuanto tenga cel les mando fotos.
resumen según yo falla del pcb en las áreas cafés o quemadas ya que tanto el amplificador como el regulador de 12V generaron zonas quemadas,
en el caso del amplificador en otro pcb copia del mismo funciono sin generar corto alguno.
en el caso del regulador se armo de forma externa y el transistor calentaba a diablos y no aguantaba mas de 400mA en este caso como salia mas caro armar una fuente opte por comprar una conmutada de 1A(asi se habían realizado las pruebas del amplificador de forma externa)y la adapte al amplificador verificando el nivel de cd estable y sin caídas alimentando todos los módulos del amplificador mas el ventilador que se agrego al amplificador(este funciona a 8v y no hace nada de ruido).
en resumen ya funciona anexare fotos ya que el cel me lo pidieron prestado (a la fuerza obviamente)
en fin aun así feliz inicio de año


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ene 5, 2018)

bueno pues ya funciona con la copia del pcb en la parte del amplificador y el agregado de una fuente de 12v para reemplazar la original por falla en pcb(según yo debido al calor excesivo),una vez terminado me di cuenta de que falla el potenciometro de graves en el ecualizador, así que en cuanto pueda y si los consigo reemplazare todos los potenciometros así como el del balance,bueno tomando en cuenta que ya tiene mas de 15 años y algunos equipos son mas abusados que usados.
anexo video


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2018)




----------



## cancerverus266 (Ene 23, 2018)

terminado no conseguir el potenciometro del ecualizador asi que reemplace el de 100 hz por el de 330hz ya que este rara vez se usa hasta arriba, y el de 100 no siempre pero suelen usarlo hasta arriba mas seguido y listo se corrigió el des-balance  entre canales y funciona  bien. asi que proyecto terminado.
la siguiente victima es el jvc que se en la foto del lado derecho inferior.
a ese solo le retire los transistores de salida y prendió bien con la serie y sin ella.aun no le hago nada mas pero se debe escuchar audio a bajo volumen en las salidas correcto?. destape los transistores del par que midió bien pensando que eran falsos y resulta que no  si era original me pude haber armado uno para subwoofer con ese par ni modo.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 13, 2018)

Buenas noches,tengo un problema con la activación del relevador, medí las salidas de audio y cada una tiene offset de 100mV ,según entiendo entran 200mV al circuito detector de dc, a través de r601 y 602  habria que modificar el valor de éstas para disminuir la sensibilidad ?

Ya que al anular los transistores se activa el relevador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2018)

100 mVdc no activa un transistor ni aqui ni en Marte si no tiene una polarización previa , que no la tiene , ahí tenés un transistor de la protección en corto. Es común que cuando se abre resistencia de emisor de la salida se quemen los de overload porque quedan polarizados negativamente directamente a -Vcc. 

Revisá R621 y R622


----------

